# NSW - Oh Davey boy the colour of the coffee spells a warning



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

With the origin underway, an me failing to get my two yesterday I couldn't let the team down. The pipes were calling me.

5am the little fella's crying waking up the whole house, he replaces me in the bed down a quick bowl of porridge and I'm off headed towards the sound of the pipes.
The yaks loaded and the stars are bright in the sky, there's a gentle crisp breeze blowing through Woy Woy a very welcome sight after the last couple of weeks of rain. The way free is unusually devoid of traffic but I suppose it is 5.30 on a Sunday morning I drop in at the twin servos to refuel my coffee :twisted:

I get to the launch site quickly unpack and head off, the lakes water is dirty green but not to bad as I head into the pipes things are looking worse.










The water coming down the stream and the high tide has the gap between water level and top of the pipe at a very squeezy level, Didn't think I was going to fit but after laying the seat down and laying flat out on the PA I squeezed my fat arse through :lol: 
Inside and the water was the same colour but a lot colder the rain water had really brought the temp down, Hmmm not good but I'm here anyway.
I worked my way across the lake with a shallow chubby with not a thing happening, getting closer to the bank and the dirt in the water seem to swirl funny were the lure should be, I pause and wait lure floats to the top and nothing. I give a couple more cranks and pause again, still nothing only six feet from the yak now a couple of cranks before I recast and BOOOM zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz right yak side a nice bream smashes the lure, damn bit of weight there nothing round I back the drag off and let him go for a run. I can't seem to get him near the surface to get colour must be something good. Five minutes later his back breaks the water and oohhhh is he looking good, a couple more minutes of circling the yak (he solidly hooked and nothing around to do me in on so I took my time) and a nice bream slides into the net. just under a keg a 960 grams and 37cm to the fork



















The action seemed start with a big'un and keep going the hour and I boated around ten nice sized bream all coming of the weed beds at the edge of the flats. Didn't seemed to matter what I chucked as long as it was a dark colour it got smashed.



















Over the next few hours I boated somewhere around the Thirty mark of comp legal bream plus a couple of under size. All released of course. A local had come out in a small tinny, First time I think I had seen a boat in here. Had a good chat with them about the fishing there and we headed our separate ways. The day wasn't done yet, one more drift then I'll call it as things have quietened right down. As I near the end of the drift another nice bream jumps on, not as big as the one earlier but still some fun on my 4lb rig and another origin fish joins me on the yak.

Unusual to see such net damage on a bream round there, he may have travelled down from up north somewhere










A great sunny morning out at the pipes and my last fish on the lake due to the prefish ban that starts tomorrow before the next ABT comp.

Cheers Dave


----------



## madfishman (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice fish Dave, nearly a kilo, nearly. :lol: :lol:

That last one looks like it was netted.

Weve got shite weather down here at the moment too so no luck from me. But Marlo is only a couple weeks away for me. cant wait.


----------



## COATSEY1 (Jan 31, 2010)

WELL DONE Dave,
colour of the water looks like Umina all the time,just back from fishing the gin clear water of POVERTY BAY in FORSTER
anyway well done again
coatsey


----------



## mtfisho (May 30, 2009)

Nice Dave,

Love the picture of the coffee and the water :lol: ;-)


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

pleeezz explayyyn


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

Now that's a Bream


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Nice fishing JC , your certainly the bream man mate, well done Champion .


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Onya hedgey 

I should probably get booted of the team for this but I'll tell you anyway. I had a pretty good upgrade for my state of origin bream today. 825 gram at the ssbs BUT I was too freaking cold and lazy to be bothered getting my camera out in the rain and photo it on a ruler... oops.

We should of had Steve Fields on our team. He got big bream for the event a 1.36kg cracker.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

> pleeezz explayyyn


Net damage Doug, done when the bream are escaping through the pro's nets and injury themselves in the process.

State of origin Stewie I think Steve would have to fish for the states wouldn't he :lol: sounds like you had a good day down there.

Cheers Dave


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

kraley said:


> :x
> 
> You shall be tasked with bringing us a bigger speciman then.
> :twisted:


I have a cunning plan ;-)


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

justcrusin said:


> Net damage Doug,


 that explains it, thanks Dave . 
just struck me strange ..... 2 Bream reports (yakfly and yourself) from different states and the same damage .... darndest thing I've ever seen :shock:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWTuh6p4AABhXgAAQYOcQIBgAP+ff4CAAkRFPRPERmp6gAABE9EDSBpPU0yHoTykUMxPVRTm/g5mkGo1S6rOMgHbvhWeNanJWDEIj2asBadHtp9d2UmtY8sAzOCpOjHbqgJywgUTL4L2wjiLodsD47smW72tpwVCJCBkDEtkMs1D2r+vl1o6FlRtF+dM821ELhxV20omhJGAPsgFNoyCZF0KvNvxdyRThQkDuh6p4


----------



## ohagas (Dec 4, 2006)

you're the man Dave! nice work.


----------

